# Speakers not Working



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

I was fixing something on my intake yesterday and had to unhook the battery to remove the lower part of the tube. When I finished, I hooked it back up and fired up the car. I went to turn the cd player on, but no sound. I hear a crack from the rear speakers when I turn it on and off. I have put my fade to the front to try to get the front ones to work, but no luck. This happened right after my wreck in the last of March, but I put the fade all the way to the front and it worked. This time it didn't work. :wtf: My right rear quarter panel is still bashed in, I hadn't been through court yet, so it still isn't fixed. Could this have something to do with it. Any input will be appericated.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like the impact of the accident jolted your stereo internally. Check all the fuses (I assume you did this already) and connections at the back of the stereo. The plug on the back of the stereo could be partially out of place or something.


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

scooterbob said:


> Sounds like the impact of the accident jolted your stereo internally. Check all the fuses (I assume you did this already) and connections at the back of the stereo. The plug on the back of the stereo could be partially out of place or something.


Yea, I checked the fuses, but I overlooked one critical element, the fact that the impact could of put one of the speakers out of its misery, sounds like the left rear is done, I checked the rear speakers individually, the right worked the left didn't. I guess its time for new ones. Any write ups on the rear, (I know the front is pretty straight forward, but the rear you have to take that stupid carpet cardboard piece out, is their a special way?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

jswatson said:


> Yea, I checked the fuses, but I overlooked one critical element, the fact that the impact could of put one of the speakers out of its misery, sounds like the left rear is done, I checked the rear speakers individually, the right worked the left didn't. I guess its time for new ones. Any write ups on the rear, (I know the front is pretty straight forward, but the rear you have to take that stupid carpet cardboard piece out, is their a special way?



in a 200sx if you go aftermarket you realy do not need rears anyways 
personaly i think it sounds ok with front componants and a sub the stock ones on the other hand sound a lil off with just the front
you have 6 1/2 " speakers all the way around I beleive it was that in my sentra and i think its the same size oh ya get shallow mount speakers other wise they are kinda a tight fit 
the infinity ones are about 100 a pair sound nice and they have shallow mount ones
with that peice you need taken out do check the audio section


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

studeringaaron said:


> in a 200sx if you go aftermarket you realy do not need rears anyways
> personaly i think it sounds ok with front componants and a sub the stock ones on the other hand sound a lil off with just the front
> you have 6 1/2 " speakers all the way around I beleive it was that in my sentra and i think its the same size oh ya get shallow mount speakers other wise they are kinda a tight fit
> the infinity ones are about 100 a pair sound nice and they have shallow mount ones
> with that peice you need taken out do check the audio section


well, I just want the stocks, I had subs at one time, but I don't want them any more. I'm just wanting the 6.5s around, thats good enough


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

oh ya and search is your friend 
hope this helps


----------

